# good place for a ride



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

me and my crew is looking for a good place to ride in the la tx and ms area that is wet and muddy and that has sme good water and stuff like that we r planning this ride for aug 12-14 weekend. any suggestions. thanks


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Copiah Creek has that but it's not a really big place,,but you can have a great time. I would meet yall there but I'm a little south of the equator right now.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

from all the stories that ive hear about cc i dnt think it would be a good place for my group to go. the owner sounds like a rea douche and i really wouldnt want to drive that far and have to put up wit a guy like that. we jus wanna have a good time smewer.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Red Creek in Ms. is a great place..


----------

